# 4 Counties - 2 day Cruise !19th July



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Running Rings Around The Countryside July 19th & 20th

A follow-the-leader drive through the highways and byways of Wiltshire, Berkshire, Oxfordshire and Gloucestershire over the weekend of 19th/20th July.

Sampling the different worlds of chalk hills and clay vales, the Downs and the Wolds, each day will provide approximately 100 miles of driving on a variety of different roads (no motorways!). Along the way there will such sights as the Uffington White Horse, Arlington Row at Bibury, Swindon's Magic Roundabout, Crofton Beam Engines and Avebury Stone Circle.

Saturday: 19th July

Start 11am at The Plough public house, on the A346 just South of J15, M4 (Swindon East).

Lunch approx 1- 2pm, The White Horse public house, Woolstone, near Uffington, Oxfordshire.

Finish approx 6pm, Wootton Bassett High Street, Wiltshire.

Sunday: 20th July

Start 10am outside Swindon Audi, just off J16 M4 (Swindon West).

Lunch approx 1 - 2pm, The Barge Inn public house, Honeystreet, Wiltshire (beside the Kennet & Avon Canal)

Finish approx 5pm Marlborough High Street, Wiltshire.

For further details, contact John Selman 07836 230359 Mobile 01489 585201 Day Time (Office)or even e-mail on [email protected] or Personal message on here.


----------



## tt500 (Nov 29, 2002)

John,

When did you have the sex change ???


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thats the weekend after the national meet!!

Make it a few weeks later!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is / was a sensible post meant to attract nice normal folk to a pleasant country run.

I forgot to change from Stella back to TTotal , "down there"...! Will just go and swap back.
Thanks !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Thats the weekend after the national meet!!
> 
> Make it a few weeks later!!


Sorry Tim, the event is now locked in for that weekend, about to be published in the Club Audi MONTHLY magazine.

But you dont have to do both days... :-/


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

John you have IM


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> John you have IM


So have you Bec !


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I know, oops.

Thanks :-*


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

sorry John cant make it, on hols with Doris 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

..and another IM   

J x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks D & J x


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> sorry John cant make it, on hols with Doris 8)


Aw phillipo...

Do you ever get out of your town ?

Have a great Holiday though ! 

Thanks J


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

John.....sorry to say this but it's not exactly the best weekend to do this,especially as the weekend before is the national meet.....not only that but you're planning a cruise on the weekend of the British Grand Prix which many people will want to watch and it will also be the weekend of the big airshow at RAF Fairford in Gloucestershire which is likely to mean big traffic jams in the area that you're cruising in :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Paul,

Thanks everso for the concern but I am sure that you know what its like...at some stage one has to committ to a certain date. Yes we know about the Air Show but we have done a careful route which has taken this into consideration.This event will be promoted in our Club Audi monthly magazine shortly.

I am dead chuffed at the support so far, we should have about 15 to 20 cars supporting this, 8 already so far and have had several good enquiries from here tonight already.

The season is so busy I agree, I have personally only had 1 non TT realated weekend since early March !

Thanks Paul. Cheers.

So people ANY MORE TAKERS PLEASE !

ROLL UP ROLL UP ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:-* :-* Ta to both Johns to do a Birthday special for me Â  :-/

Of course I will be there .... even if I'll have to be in hubs A6 with sis in tow Â  Â (I'll be at any Club Audi event Â ;D)

Doh: can I come in my TT and leave hubs and sis Â :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Dani and welcome back , we all missed you here. Hope you had a great hol.

We have had a great response for this event, def 6 TTs ( well 5 if the yellow peril aint comin) plus 6 other nice Audis.

See you on the Penninies Run this weekend ! Its gonna be [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

6 TTs and one A6 :'(
But at least it has 4 rings ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Who else is on for a nice Country Run , a Gentlemans Cruise, a Lady's Lollop....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well: there are plenty of CA memebers on this site thanks to, whoops   8)
So you should get some more cars to come along!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wahay ! ;D Another booking today, now more TT's than anything else (as usual the TTs always like to POP out !) There's no limit though, so come along, you can do just one day or stay for the weekend , up to you, thanks. 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wahay ! ;D Another booking today, now more TT's than anything else (as usual the TTs always like to POP out !) There's no limit though, so come along, you can do just one day or stay for the weekend , up to you, thanks. 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Great, just heard there are now 8 TTs coming from this forum ! ;D 8) Who's next ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

And another just signed up !

Any more want further info ? Hotel info too available , thanks. 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

This will be very crowded soon  I better book the hotel NOW!!!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Wont be long now, see you all there. 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

This is the next weekend event after the Wonderful Burghley Extravaganza !

Just turn up and have a great day crusing gently around the 4 counties in wonderful company of TTers from England Scotland Germany Indian and Essex ! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Who is the TT'er from Germany ???
Must meet him/her ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

We have room for a couple more TT's on this nice steady cruise around a beautiful part of England, one or two days up to you. Plenty of stops and things to see.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How many TTs up to now ???
My poor baby will sit here and sulk for not coming along :'(


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yet another on just today !!!
Loads of TT's coming !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sulk, sulk, sulk :-/
No TT, me :'( :'(


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hey, look at that: 2000 posts!!!
I *must* have too much time on my hands :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well the last day before the event, be nice to see any one during the run , turn up and join for lunch or join the cruise either day !
Fingers crossed for the weather.

John 07836 230359


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Running Rings Around The Countryside July 19th & 20th

A follow-the-leader drive through the highways and byways of Wiltshire, Berkshire, Oxfordshire and Gloucestershire over the weekend of 19th/20th July.

Sampling the different worlds of chalk hills and clay vales, the Downs and the Wolds, each day will provide approximately 100 miles of driving on a variety of different roads (no motorways!). Along the way there will such sights as the Uffington White Horse, Arlington Row at Bibury, Swindon's Magic Roundabout, Crofton Beam Engines and Avebury Stone Circle.

Saturday: 19th July

Start 11am at The Plough public house, on the A346 just South of J15, M4 (Swindon East).

Lunch approx 1- 2pm, The White Horse public house, Woolstone, near Uffington, Oxfordshire.

Finish approx 6pm, Wootton Bassett High Street, Wiltshire.

Sunday: 20th July

Start 10am outside Swindon Audi, just off J16 M4 (Swindon West).

Lunch approx 1 - 2pm, The Barge Inn public house, Honeystreet, Wiltshire (beside the Kennet & Avon Canal)

Finish approx 5pm Marlborough High Street, Wiltshire.

For further details, contact John Selman 07836 230359 Mobile 01489 585201 Day Time (Office)or even e-mail on [email protected] or Personal message on here.


----------

